
Peter Thiel: Uncommon Knowledge - yarapavan
https://www.perell.com/blog/Peter-Thiel-Interview
======
yarapavan
Link to David's long essay on Peter Thiel, if this sounds interesting -
[https://www.perell.com/blog/peter-thiel](https://www.perell.com/blog/peter-
thiel)

